# IC - wondfo? One step? Femometer?



## PerthLady91

Hey! 

due to start testing on Monday, what are the best ICs I can get on Amazon (UK) that actually work? Monday will be 9-10dpo.


----------



## drudai

[email protected] are alright and I hear great things about Wondfo. If you have Facebook search "pregnancy test promo code" in Group Posts and you'll find deals every other week or so. I've picked up 50 OPKs/20 hpt boxes for $6 a few times now thanks to codes.

Edit; realized UK, sorry if doesn't apply. x


----------



## PerthLady91

Thanks! 
I’ve ordered Sweety Fox, One Step, Wondfo and One Step! Here’s hoping there’s a BFP to show on one type haha 
<3


----------



## Lottielouf

PerthLady91 said:


> Thanks!
> I’ve ordered Sweety Fox, One Step, Wondfo and One Step! Here’s hoping there’s a BFP to show on one type haha
> <3

I’ve just ordered sweety fox ones...I’ve had one step before but not Wondfo, let me know how you get on with them and fingers crossed for some BFPs!xx


----------

